# Skill Assessment - Management Consultant - 224711



## zedemad (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi,

Since Management Consultant is back on the list for 189, I would appreciate if the members can share details of their backgrounds before they got assessed positive for this occupation.


----------



## uping7676 (Feb 14, 2018)

I'd also find this incredibly helpful!


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

As i see only one person selected through 189 so far in this occupation, can anyone share the experience who got through 190 in any of the states..


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,

I've my education in MBA (marketing/operations), and client service experience of 7 years. 

Based on my education, how many points am I eligible to get, would it be 15? My bachelors degree is in Engineering, which wont be applicable to Management Consultant occupation.

Age - 25
IELTS - 10 
Work Experience - 10
Qualification - 15 ?
Spouse - 5

Please advise.

I'm planning to go ahead with this, even if i get 60 points - Any thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi,

Looking at the current trend,
you should minimum have 75 points to get an invite under 189.Engineering degree should be sufficient enough to fetch you 15 points.



dark_horse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've my education in MBA (marketing/operations), and client service experience of 7 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone has positive skill assessment for this occupation? Do you mind sharing key requirements to grab positive skill assessment from VETASSESS? 

The information sheet provided by VETASSESS is relatively broad. 

David


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at the current trend,
> you should minimum have 75 points to get an invite under 189.Engineering degree should be sufficient enough to fetch you 15 points.
> ...


Hellos

Many thanks for your reply.
To get upto 75 I will have to get a 20 point score in ielts? Can i ask a basic question - is one's ielts score valid before starting visa process. I'm planning to see if i can go ahead and get a 20 in IELTS, but want to check before i get started with ielts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dark_horse said:


> Hellos
> 
> Many thanks for your reply.
> To get upto 75 I will have to get a 20 point score in ielts? Can i ask a basic question - is one's ielts score valid before starting visa process. I'm planning to see if i can go ahead and get a 20 in IELTS, but want to check before i get started with ielts.


Your English scores will be valid for 3 years from when you have taken them.
When you have taken them it is immaterial 
They should be valid on the day if invite.,that’s all
So go ahead and give the IELTS or PTEA which ever you are more comfortable with

Cheers


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi, Great post.

I have an MBA and Masters of HR.
I have 5 + year Full-time experience in Marketing Management and Process improvement for service delivery.
I don't have any Management consultancy experience so far.

I am currently working as Operations Lead in an Australian company but the role is part-time, as its a startup. 

I want to apply for the 489 (Family sponsor) as my brother is a permanent Resident of Perth

Currently, I am landing on 65 with IELTS age and family and Education

But I do need to get a positive assessment of my skills for the category of ManagementConsultant.

What do you reckon my chances are if I apply for 489 Family sponsor?

If I do end up getting a positive assessment, how deep the Authorities go in terms of looking at the evidence and verifying them. Do they ask for company formation details, or their revenue and balance sheet information as well or they just focus on our documents like pay slips and bank statements only.


Thank you for your insights and information.


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Abhishek,

Many thanks for your input regarding Ielts/pte. Im getting prepared for PTE.

I have another question, which i hope you can help answer as well.
I currently have 2.7 years of experience in Australia, and if i wait until August I'd have 3 years and gain an additional 5 points. So my question is does vetassess calculate points when i submit my docs for their assessment? Just wondering if i should wait until August, or initiate the process now.


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

dark_horse said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Many thanks for your input regarding Ielts/pte. Im getting prepared for PTE.
> 
> ...


What is your Australian experience in? What is your position?
If it adds points then you should try to do it once it hits 3 yrs. If you need it.


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

My Australian job relates to management consultant occupation. My question would be where in the process is the points caculated - Is it when we get our skills assessed by vetassess? I'm concerned on the changing rules, so checking if i can start the process instead of waiting until August. Caculating my present score it is at 70.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

dark_horse said:


> My Australian job relates to management consultant occupation. My question would be where in the process is the points caculated - Is it when we get our skills assessed by vetassess? I'm concerned on the changing rules, so checking if i can start the process instead of waiting until August. Caculating my present score it is at 70.


Hi dark_horse,

Your points will matter when you lodge the Skillselect (i.e. when you apply to the DHA). For the skill assessment, your points do not really matter. But, VETASSESS will deduct one year experiences for skill assessment purpose. So, say if you have two years of experiences as a management consultant, generally VETASSESS will deduct one year off. This will be advised by VETASSESS.

By the way, have you receive positive skill assessment? Do you mind to share with us a couple of pointers as to how VETASSESS assesses this occupation?

Thanks.

David


----------



## vipuljain (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi,

I've my education in Engineering (Elec & Comm) and total experience of more than ~10 Yrs. Out of that I've client service, technology/operations consultancy & business intelligence experience of more than 7.5 years. Remaining Experience of almost 2.5 years is in IT business analyst.

How many points am I eligible to get for education as my bachelors degree is in Engineering? Also, is engineering applicable for Management Consultant ANZSCO code.

Age - 31 yrs
PTE - 20 
Work Experience - 9.5 yrs.
Qualification - 15?


Please advise if I should go ahead with this.


----------



## bubble191 (Aug 27, 2017)

HI guys,

Skills Assessment Authority
VETASSESS
Caveats
Not eligible if:
Caveat 19
The position is in a business that has an annual turnover of less than AUD1,000,000.
Caveat 21
The position is in a business that has fewer than 5 employees.
Caveat 23
The position has a nominated base salary of less than AUD90,000.

Is that true that in order to get 189 for this occupation we need a nominated base salary of >90000? 

Thank you.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

bubble191 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> Skills Assessment Authority
> VETASSESS
> ...


Believe this is valid for a 186 visa type and not 189.


----------



## bubble191 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot.
I'm trying to do some researches for this stream.
Is that correct that we need experience to be able to apply for this (189 and 190?)

If so, how many years should be enough? I have a bachelor of business administration in the US and will complete my master degree in a business analysis in 6 months in australia (it is master of IT but major is business analysis) - what would be my chance? thank you.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

bubble191 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I'm trying to do some researches for this stream.
> Is that correct that we need experience to be able to apply for this (189 and 190?)
> 
> If so, how many years should be enough? I have a bachelor of business administration in the US and will complete my master degree in a business analysis in 6 months in australia (it is master of IT but major is business analysis) - what would be my chance? thank you.


Atleast 1 yr in the last 5 years.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

david_lie said:


> Anyone has positive skill assessment for this occupation? Do you mind sharing key requirements to grab positive skill assessment from VETASSESS?
> 
> The information sheet provided by VETASSESS is relatively broad.
> 
> David


Hi David,

I am not sure if some one shared any docs with you. i need some help with docs. I have my docs but not sut=re if that can be assesed positive.

Can you help me with docs if you got positive assesment.


----------



## interceptor16 (Jun 19, 2017)

Would B.Tech in Computer Science Engineering obtained in India be considered as a related course for Management Consultant or I would not get any points for my workex?


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I have "Account Manager" as a designation on my company letterhead. But my employer is ready to add RnR similar to Management Consultant in the same letterhead.

Do you think, with this having Account Manager as a designation on the letterhead will be a problem?

I'm confused here. Anyone with similar experience?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

hi you got any solution for this??


----------

